# :: ECS Tuning :: 2.7T Timing Belt Kits!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

ECS Tuning Ultimate Plus Timing Belt kits have long been a favorite with repair pros and motorists. With premium components gathered from the most respected names in parts, the Ultimate Plus kit combines convenience and peace of mind. 

To make the best better, our new Ultimate Plus kit now includes Gates Racing Performance timing belts. Tougher than a junk yard dog, these striking blue belts combine high-tech elastomeric composites, nylon reinforcement, and glass tensile cords to make them 300% stronger than stock belts. 

Ultimate Plus kits deliver! 

The Best Just Got Better 

Fits: 
Audi B5 S4 (2000-2002) 
Audi B5 RS4 (2000-2001) 
Audi Allroad (2001-2004) 
Audi C5 A6 (1998-2004) 

*Click HERE to order or for more information. * 
 

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

